# Not got the TTOC blues ........



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

One for the TTOC guys  
My TTOC membership expired , a few days later I renewed ( yesterday ) , can my user name go back to *BLUE* please


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Not got the TTOC blues ........


You do now . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

We renewed a few weeks ago now and we haven't been turned back to blue either!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Everyone's feeling Blue! ol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Zebedee said:


> Hi,
> 
> We renewed a few weeks ago now and we haven't been turned back to blue either!
> 
> Lin and Darren.


Hi, *Blue* again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Hoggy,

Yippeee from zebedee!!

Thank you.


----------

